# Default can leaving spouse's saddness shows possibility of reconcillialtion?



## wantitmorethananything (Nov 10, 2011)

We have been together for 15 years, have had a lot of communication problems, mainly sweeping problems under the rug. Over the last year or so we have both become pretty bitter. My wife recently moved out to get perspective on things. Right now she has a hard time seeing the good in our marriage and considers leaving, which is really hard for me too hear. We each have been going to therapy individually and have both grown immensely, and we have also been going together...me with the most sincere hope of reconciliation and her with the goal of understanding what went wrong and to see if she would consider reconciliation(which right now is not). Probably her biggest problem has been not feeling enough love from me(I have not been very expressive in a lot of ways) and the even bigger problem has been my great hesitation to start a family. I have grown hugely in the past six months and can express my love for her in ways that she can feel so well. I have always dreamed our the family that we would have together but it just never seemed like the right time. Now I want this more than anything, I have expressed this to her and she truly believes me. But it makes her so sad that what she has wanted for so long I can now give her in such a wonderful way but that she is so shut down and can't accept it right now. When I tell her these things she cries, and these are actually the few time that I have ever seen her cry. Does this great sadness show a possibility that she might let down her barriers and finally have what she has always wanted and want to reconcile?


----------



## i.bellagardner (Nov 10, 2011)

You should really talk about it since both of you were together for a very long time. Remember those beautiful memories when you're still a happy couple. I know you can fix your relationship.


----------

